# The Next Avengers Baddie...



## CalpolTypeR (Jul 31, 2013)

...is this chap:










James Spader. I've only ever seen him in Mannequin which made me laugh when I found it was him, but can't wait for the movie...


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

he was in the TV series Boston Legal - great in that.

He should be awesome!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

And also in, for the more risqué members, Crash and The Secretary


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

he will be an awesome baddy.the caliber of actors in these super hero films is incredible,and i think thats what has made them watchable to people who arent interested in comic book stuff.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i cant get enough of these comic films and ive never been a comic fan


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Was great in stargate


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.ibtimes.com/avengers-2-s...t-ultron-about-new-villain-age-ultron-1401614

A link for people who want to know a little bit more.


----------



## CalpolTypeR (Jul 31, 2013)

I wonder if Spiderman or Wolverine will be in the next film, the main folk in the Assemble movie I think need to be there but there's room for more destruction and carnage...


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I was expecting a thread on a new baddie against Purdy, Steed and Gambit !! Doh


----------

